# Squirrel hunting



## bigbassturd (Mar 25, 2008)

Did it once when i was a kid, but have'nt since. So i was going to give it a go this season, but im a bit short on knowledge. I have a single shot .410 i was planning on using. So i would appreciate any tips and tactics. Thanks


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Pattern your Shotgun on large pieces of Cardboard at 10 Yards, 15 Yards and also at 20 Yards. Use #6 Birdshot. You are looking for a somewhat even Pattern Spread of the Birdshot. Since you only have one Shot, You need a nice Spread of Shot to kill the Squirrel on the first try. To reload, you will end up taking your eyes off of that Squirrel - and may have trouble seeing it again if it was missed or wounded. Squirrel Hunting is good practice for Deer Hunting. Good Luck to you!


----------



## bigbassturd (Mar 25, 2008)

Do you have to clean them right away or can u do it after you leave the woods? thanks for the advice, maybe this will lower the squirrel population come deer season. The little pricks drive me nuts in my oak treestand. haha


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

They usually nest in Maples or Oak trees near Hickory trees.

If possible pre scout the area and Look for a spot with Hickory trees. These are easy to spot because of the strips of curved bark on their sides. You should see hulls and nuts on the ground that the squirrels have been cutting from the trees. Fresh cut hulls are green, they turn a dark brown if they are older. Fresh cut nuts are more of a light tan or white look compared to older ones on the ground. Hickory nut hulls are about the size of a ping pong ball.

If you can not pre scout an area, use binoculars to locate the Hickory trees after entering the woods. Then move into an area within shooting range and watch the trees for the indicators described below.

After scouting an area, go into the area just before dawn and sit quietly. You will be able to hear the squirrels in the tress as they start moving around to feed. As they are chewing the nuts you will see the white droppings of shell crumbs. Move in to the tree as quiet as you can and you should be able to see the squirrel either shaking a clump of leaves as they pull a nut off or see them going from branch to branch. #4 shot gives a better killing hit but not as many pellets #6. A running or moving squirrel may be only hit with a few #4 pellets.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

bigbassturd said:


> Do you have to clean them right away or can u do it after you leave the woods? thanks for the advice,


I usually gut them right away and skin them at home. Squirrels are curious. Every once in a while, while gutting one, another one will show itself when it is trying to see what is going on.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Almost forgot, carry a quarter with you or if you find some nuts on the ground use one for this.

When a squirrel is hiding on the back side of a tree after seeing you, you can tap the quarter or a nut on the side of you gun stock and get them to come to your side of the tree so you have a clean shot.


----------



## bigbassturd (Mar 25, 2008)

You guys have been a big help, thanks for the input. Ill post results when the season starts


----------



## The Ojibwa (May 30, 2010)

I personally use 4's when tree rat hunting...I know a lot of you will scoff but I like the knock down power...especially in the early season with all of the foliage. Obviously I will pass on a 10 yd. shot but most of my shots are 20-35 yds. and they are high in the trees. Squirrels are tough and I HATE it when I shoot a squirrel, knock it down, and it runs into a hole or up a den tree. When I shoot it, I want it dead. Now if you are in a low pressure area where you can get very close then yes, use 6's.

I like to sit in a likely spot for 30 mins and wait for them but walking slowly can be effective too. I always carry a squirrel call. Sometimes I blind call and will trigger barks...sometimes I call as I stalk up to pinpoint its location. I ALWAYS call feverishly after the shot because when there is danger, the other squirrels will join in on barking and you can often pinpoint another one to shoot...I have gotten many doubles and one tripple this way!

I only gut them if I know I will be out long. Sometimes I even cary a little collapseable cooler in my back pack.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

I use a 30-06 loaded with 1 size O buck shot. I cast the ball using a Lee .311 round ball bullet mold, then size to .309. The case is loaded with only a few grains of Red Dot shot gun powder. Sounds like a 22 short. Hits them like a 32 caliber Tennessee Mountain Squirrel Rifle. I was going to get the black powder rifle when a friend told me about the 30-06 load. Since I had a 1950 Mauser made in 30-06 for the Brazilian Army I saved the $399 the black powder rifle would cost. If you reload, you can Google 30-06 round ball load to get the load data.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Wait till they get close to shoot. 20 yards or less. A .410 doesn't have much power. Aim for the head.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I skin them as soon as i pick them up and gut them, then put them in a quart size ziplok


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

5 days to go before the season starts. I see we are not the only ones getting ready for the season.

Getting sighted in with the bore sighter.


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

My secret it to fall asleep somewhere in the woods. Every time I wake up I am surrounded by them.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

I love the .22 with a scope. I know, I know, early in the season they are so hard to see with all the leaves and such....but I don't care. It is simply more fun scoping them out and plucking them off with one shot. I still go home with a few squirrels each time.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I am picturing the squirrel population in my neck of the woods hunkered down in their burrows, quaking in fear. Tomorrow might be some lucky squirrels last day on earth. Their sins are between them and God, its just my job to arrange the meetin'!


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Great Post. And most people do not realize that the true hunters are just harvesting the edible bounty God put on earth. Same bounty that kept our forefathers alive. Long Live The Heritage. And pass it on to the next generation.

Shoot Once, Kill Clean, Apologize to No One.

Man was not meant to get his food from a super market.

PS:
Vegetables is what you eat if you do not hunt.

For hunters, vegetables is what your food eats before you kill and eat your food.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I would like to propose a squirrel cook off, with all the different ways to prepare them. 
No entry fee, no prize just everyone trying different methods of cooking and only those cooking can enter. Of course even the novice can enter and since there is no winner, who cares. Copies of method and reciepies should be provided. Any thoughts???


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

leupy said:


> I would like to propose a squirrel cook off, with all the different ways to prepare them.
> No entry fee, no prize just everyone trying different methods of cooking and only those cooking can enter. Of course even the novice can enter and since there is no winner, who cares. Copies of method and reciepies should be provided. Any thoughts???


brown in skillet toss in slow cooker with some cream of mushroom cook on low all day serve over toast


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

This is not the place to put this but you guys will love this.My inlaws are here for the weekend my sisterinlaw can't stand deer meat,so i put in my deer roast in the crockpot all day yesterday guess what she loves it.I will not ever tell her.That way my wife and I always have something to laugh about everytime they come.Guest whats for dinner honey.


----------

